# Fiction Depersonalization Syndrome



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Really interesting article about how technology, social media and smartphones influence Depersonalization.

http://www.fictiondepersonalizationsyndrome.com/Fiction_Depersonalization_Syndrome/About.html


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

Really interesting, i think this got a point because for me when im talking face to face with my family i use to feel better, really i even fo to sleep feeling better, but when i play videogames for a certain period thing just start looking really on automatic and i feel myself much dissossiated só part of my healing plan is staying away from too much time into cumputer/cellphone/videogame


----------

